# Continental Denali "X"?



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

I had the Continental Tundra 3d...Same riser, straight limbs and soft cam.

Yours if I recall had recurve limbs and a round wheel. It was a sweet shooter for sure. :thumbs_up


----------

